# The trumpet sounds a wonderous blast...



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm assuming that many of the regulars on this forum have been exposed to many compositions from many major and minor composers.

So I'm seeking some recommendations for powerful, overwhelming, thrilling pieces of music that involving brass fanfares, full orchestra and choir a la Berlioz's Tuba Mirum, Verdi's Tuba Mirum and opera stereophonic trumpets.

Or is that as exciting as it gets?

I'm certain that there have been some incredible fanfares written along the lines of what I described since Berlioz's time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

JoeGreen said:


> I'm assuming that many of the regulars on this forum have been exposed to many compositions from many major and minor composers.


Hmmmm. That may be a rather hasty assumption. 

But to answer your query, I thought instantly of the opening of Gerhard's symphony no. 3, _Collages._ It's not got a chorus to it, but there are trumpets, and there is a symphony orchestra. And there is a tape part. (If you can't find the Prausnitz LP, then get the Bamert CD (on Chandos). The Perez on Valois is out of print, fortunately, but you can still find used copies. Avoid this one. It's as tepid as all get out.)

Otherwise, for sheer overthetopness of the most extremest kind in an exaggerated way that has no bounds, try Khatchaturian's 3rd symphony. Again, the performance to get is on LP, Stokowski's. I may have spoken hastily, there. I have not heard either of the performances on CD. If I were to guess, I'd think the Chandos one would be better. But that's only a guess, and probably not a very good one, either.

Again, no chorus, but there is an organ, and timpani, and thirteen extra trumpets.... (If ANY trumpet can be called "extra"!)


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Britten*: War requiem, Tuba mirum?, etc. check all requiems you can find. Maybe you would be satisfied by:
*Richard Strauss*: Also sprach Zarathustra, Einleitung 
*Aaron Copland*: Fanfare for the Common Man
*Leoš Janáček*: Sinfonietta, Fanfares (the 1st movement) and 5th movement (scored for 25 brass instruments! Unfortunately, on recording is never so impressive than on live performance)

Not just fanfares, but maybe you would like also:
*Khachaturian*: Symphony No. 3 - but I recommend recording with Moscow PSO and Kirill Kondrashin more than one with Stokowski. At least because of organ solo - there is no comparison!
the 4th movment of *Brahms* Symhony No. 2 
the 4th movement of *Dvořák* Symphony No. 8.

Nothing with choir, sorry if it is not what you are looking for .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucky you to have the Kondrashin, confuoco. I just checked online. Couldn't find any reference to it anywhere, new or used.

Maybe you could upload a .wav file of that somewhere for us, as it's obviously not currently available.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

copland symphony #3 also incorporates 'fanfare for the commn man' at the beginning of mvt. 4.
verdi requiem, tuba mirum.

dj


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

some guy said:


> Maybe you could upload a .wav file of that somewhere for us, as it's obviously not currently available.


I need allowance of administrator, I don't want to be banned. Anyway, it would be possible in February, now I am not home and don't bring my complete disc collection with me on college and unfortunately right now I haven't Khachaturian here.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Khachaturian is copyright (for the most part) world-wide, and I'm betting the recording is ALSO copyright. Posting of anything more than an incy wincy snippet is illegal.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll be sure to check them out as soon as possible.



some guy said:


> Hmmmm. That may be a rather hasty assumption.


 Oh, not at all I've been a long time reader of the forums, and I'm extremely impressed by the wealth of knowledge amongst the members here.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

confuoco said:


> I need allowance of administrator, I don't want to be banned . . .





Yagan Kiely said:


> Khachaturian is copyright (for the most part) world-wide, and I'm betting the recording is ALSO copyright. Posting of anything more than an incy wincy snippet is illegal.


We concur ... and to define "incy wincy", per Danish law that's *under *59 seconds. The other caveat is that the forum itself (by design) limits each member to a maximum of 16 MB for that purpose.


----------

